# Anyone Here Play Guitar?



## AchillesLast (Jun 4, 2008)

Anyone else enjoy getting down on your favorite six-string instrument? I got a Les Paul and I just recently invested in Orange Amplification. Everything sounds too sweet. 

So does anyone have any cool websites or exercises they go over for certain things? I'm working on memorizing my scales to the point that I can find their position in any key really fast and without having to look at my notebook.


----------



## The Dude 4552 (Jun 7, 2008)

I've been playing for years. Recently I invested in mmy own signature guitar and amplification. I got a left-handed strat and threw in 2 lace sensor gold pickups and a semour duncan cool rails in the bridge. As for my amp, I acquired a VOX AC30 CC and outfitted it with a pair of Celestion Vintage 30s.

As for exercises and such, heres a few links:

How to Read Sheet Music - A Free Course by Jason Silver
ULTIMATE GUITAR TABS ARCHIVE | 300,000+ Guitar Tabs, Bass Tabs, Chords and Guitar Pro Tabs!
Guitar Noise - Free Online Guitar Lessons
Free online guitar lessons with guitarist/composer StoneDragon

Dont forget, practice practice practice


----------



## The Dude 4552 (Jun 8, 2008)

Here's the first lesson I give to my students. Its the basics of music theory plus some work on memorizing notes on a guitars fretboard. Whenever I am out and have some free time, I scribble down one of those fretboard charts and fill in the notes to help myself memorize them. It also helps when you learn the notes of the scales to be able to play them everywhere on the neck.


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jun 8, 2008)

i dabble in it every now n then..i like spanish guitar..i use to play(or attempt to) mellow to andres segovia shit..man that shit takes me to another planet..them spaniards had that guitar game on lock!!


----------



## The Dude 4552 (Jun 8, 2008)

Yeah I went to Mexico a few years back and purchased an authentic Spanish Classical Guitar. The art of flamenco guitar has to be one of the more difficult genres of music to master. The techniques they utilize take a lifetime to perfect, but are simply sublime.


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jun 8, 2008)

The Dude 4552 said:


> Yeah I went to Mexico a few years back and purchased an authentic Spanish Classical Guitar. The art of flamenco guitar has to be one of the more difficult genres of music to master. The techniques they utilize take a lifetime to perfect, but are simply sublime.


real talk..i bet they pull girls left n right though..they see those fingers move in the flamenco guitar it probably sets the pearl ablaze.ha.. 

as far as an art form goes though..it is definitely something to be inspired bye and in awe of..it's not something i could see myself dedicating my whole life too though, although to be a monk of the spanish classical guitar will probably get you the most vajayjay you could imagine..but there's more to life than that..i'm still tryin to figure out what it is though.. LOL


----------



## Barrelhse (Jun 8, 2008)

I play accoustic fingerpicking and slide. Mostly Country Blues, which is why I learned to play- fell in love with that music in 1962 and finally got to the point where I had to know what they were doing. John Hurt, Robt. Johnson, Blind Boy Fuller, Willie Brown- on and on, I learned a lot of them ( or at least worked on 'em a little). Even now, I usually play Mississippi Blues, Kind Hearted Woman, or Walkin Blues, Wake Up Momma. When I was 12 I didn't know about genres or what this music was, but whenever I heard it , I knew it as "Real Music"', at least for me. I've spent many years reading about it, listening to it ( almost exclusively) and playing it. Unlike most of my interests that tend to be front-burner for about 2 yrs then discarded for other ventures, guitar has kept me going for many years. It may be because I'm not gifted musically, so it's a never ending challenge and some of the simplest things come as a revelation. I always play high, with a cup of coffee (mainly because I'm always high and drinking coffee) Now, after 18 yrs, I'm startin' to sound OK. LOL.


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jun 8, 2008)

Barrelhse said:


> I play accoustic fingerpicking and slide. Mostly Country Blues, which is why I learned to play- fell in love with that music in 1962 and finally got to the point where I had to know what they were doing. John Hurt, Robt. Johnson, Blind Boy Fuller, Willie Brown- on and on, I learned a lot of them ( or at least worked on 'em a little). Even now, I usually play Mississippi Blues, Kind Hearted Woman, or Walkin Blues, Wake Up Momma. When I was 12 I didn't know about genres or what this music was, but whenever I heard it , I knew it as "Real Music"', at least for me. I've spent many years reading about it, listening to it ( almost exclusively) and playing it. Unlike most of my interests that tend to be front-burner for about 2 yrs then discarded for other ventures, guitar has kept me going for many years. It may be because I'm not gifted musically, so it's a never ending challenge and some of the simplest things come as a revelation. I always play high, with a cup of coffee (mainly because I'm always high and drinking coffee) Now, after 18 yrs, I'm startin' to sound OK. LOL.


yo record yourself and let us here it boss.. i swear when my bro n sis play when they're baked their shit sounds awesome.. drugs are the gateway to our full creativity in my honest opinion.. which isn't an excuse to use em (i just do it cuz it's fun--plus my writing when i'm thizzled or toked usually is the shit) but i would like to hear it..my grampa played the mandolin and dude blues and bluegrass so i kinda grew up listening to his old records..it'd be cool to hear your stuff


----------



## The Dude 4552 (Jun 8, 2008)

Nothing like some Robert Johnson on a lazy, sunny day like today.


----------



## kasuhit (Jun 9, 2008)

The Dude 4552 said:


> Yeah I went to Mexico a few years back and purchased an authentic Spanish Classical Guitar. The art of flamenco guitar has to be one of the more difficult genres of music to master. The techniques they utilize take a lifetime to perfect, but are simply sublime.


Bulerias
YouTube - bulerias falseta
some excellent alzapua technique!!!
YouTube - various tangos falsetas
gregor goryachev plays a bulerias (almost flawlessly) by "Paco De Lucia"
YouTube - Pinonate Gregore goryachev
must watch ^

I used to be pretty serious about learning flamenco guitar when I was younger, but just never realy got that good. I can play realy simple and slow shit which limits my repetiore severly lol
but realy its a great discipline to get into if your a guitarest, you develope a lot of good habits from the way you hold guitar, fretting chords, rythem and understanding about improviseing and how to figure shit out yourself.


----------



## Single White Pistol (Jun 28, 2008)

I play a Gibson SG out of a Marshall JCM 900. But, my favorite thing to do is to sit down with a Spanish nylon string. I love writing short little ditties without a pick. Anyone use Garage Band for Mac?

Check out my band. myspace.com/pieceofcake2008


----------



## fiender (Jun 28, 2008)

All of these Spanish guitar lovers and no mention of Django Rienhardt? well, i guess he played "gypsy music", but his stuff blows me away. Th stuff he could do with just 2 fingers is mind boggling, and you would never guess just by listening.

Cant' be in a bad mood with Django on.

f


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 28, 2008)

Look Here 


Custom Guitar Refinishing & Painting


----------



## twang (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm 16 now been playin since I was 9. Not in a band or anything, jam with people sometimes. All the kids around here that play instruments are into that death metal screamo shit. Just don't tickle my fancy. I'd rather play David Gilmour stuff by myself for the rest of my life than be in a band that plays shitty music.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 28, 2008)

twang said:


> I'm 16 now been playin since I was 9. Not in a band or anything, jam with people sometimes. All the kids around here that play instruments are into that death metal screamo shit. Just don't tickle my fancy. I'd rather play David Gilmour stuff by myself for the rest of my life than be in a band that plays shitty music.


see ya in 2 years. sorry.


----------



## bonghits4all (Jun 29, 2008)

ive been playing for many yrs. im a strat man.check out this guy http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ddn4MGaS3N4 good stuff you wont regret it


----------



## SraGreen (Jun 30, 2008)

I've been playing acoustic since I was 13, taught myself for four years, then got an instructor to advance my fingerpicking. I've always loved gorgeous acoustic work. My toke buddy and I are jamming and putting an album together. To be honest, I've never been able to focus long enough to play guitar when I'm high. I do love listening to it, though. 

On a side note, does anyone here have experience in DADGAD tuning? I fucking love it, but I haven't found any good sources of info on it.


----------



## bonghits4all (Jun 30, 2008)

SraGreen said:


> I've been playing acoustic since I was 13, taught myself for four years, then got an instructor to advance my fingerpicking. I've always loved gorgeous acoustic work. My toke buddy and I are jamming and putting an album together. To be honest, I've never been able to focus long enough to play guitar when I'm high. I do love listening to it, though.
> 
> On a side note, does anyone here have experience in DADGAD tuning? I fucking love it, but I haven't found any good sources of info on it.


 thats a open tuning its the one hes using in the video i linked. just mess around with it youll get the idea. heres a hint pointer finger 5th fret on the low e middle finger 5th fret on the a . now hit all the strings.heres a song i wrote in dadgad YouTube - daydream


----------



## Barrelhse (Jun 30, 2008)

I use DADF#AD- most blues in open D tune this way. My favorite open is G- DGDGBD. I'll try and get something recorded in each for Amateur Hour here.


----------



## bonghits4all (Jun 30, 2008)

Barrelhse said:


> I use DADF#AD- most blues in open D tune this way. My favorite open is G- DGDGBD. I'll try and get something recorded in each for Amateur Hour here.


 ohhhhhhhh im so honered that such a pro is here to show all us amatures how its done.


----------



## SraGreen (Jun 30, 2008)

Bonghits, I gotta say, that song was quite impressive. The serious emotion you put in it, and with the gravely voice, it just makes it sound that much better. 

I've taken to leaving one guitar in DADGAD; it avoids the hassle of changing tunings every five minutes...does anyone know any famous songs done in that tuning?


----------



## bonghits4all (Jun 30, 2008)

dude you rock thanks man.


----------



## bonghits4all (Jun 30, 2008)

rain by patti griffin theres a few go go dolls songs its pretty popular


----------



## Barrelhse (Aug 21, 2008)

It seems some flaming jerk took me wrong. I"M the amateur, I rarely even play in front of others, and certainly wouldn't be so egotistical as the Maestros here. Bitch.


----------



## greenmountainbud (Aug 14, 2009)

Rip les paul


----------



## bonghits4all (Aug 16, 2009)

Barrelhse said:


> It seems some flaming jerk took me wrong. I"M the amateur, I rarely even play in front of others, and certainly wouldn't be so egotistical as the Maestros here. Bitch.


 
you said it.... called this amature hour here...... no way to take it wrong... you ment to say it that way. ment to say everyone heres a amature. 

confidence is also not ego.

talent is a gift.

i have been blessed with the understanding and talent that it takes to compose and play a piece like that....

I also posted it for only 1 reason.

and thats so cool people could enjoy it.

your just mad cause i figured out your rude scarcastic statement.


----------



## lightupbong (Aug 17, 2009)

yea ive got a gibson SG special and a peavy valve king half stack

i play NOTHING but classic rock 50's 60's and 70's some 80's. none of that new shit. im only 18 years old and i consider any music of the new millenium complete garbage.

my heroes are Eddie Van Halen and Tony Iommi those guys are so influental. angus young too


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 17, 2009)

i think i can grab this up for 550 ... http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/msg/1327569840.html


----------



## lightupbong (Aug 17, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i think i can grab this up for 550 ... http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/msg/1327569840.html



you must be a metal player?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 17, 2009)

lightupbong said:


> you must be a metal player?


little bit.  

i have another ibanez that i don't seem to have a pic of.


----------



## lightupbong (Aug 17, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> little bit. View attachment 514327 View attachment 514328
> 
> i have another ibanez that i don't seem to have a pic of.


wow i love that red jackson dude nice...is that marshall one of the MG series?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 17, 2009)

lightupbong said:


> wow i love that red jackson dude nice...is that marshall one of the MG series?


........... G80R CD ............  ............ http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/reviews/guitar_amplifiers/marshall/g80rcd/index.html


----------



## velasco581 (Aug 23, 2009)

I play a Fender Strat that I got years ago. Saving up for a Les Paul Studio...Love the sound of it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 23, 2009)

now i'm looking at this one. it's the "worn" version. they run 800 new with a soft bag. this one has a hard case and i can probably talk him down to 500, ... http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/msg/1337085176.html


----------



## velasco581 (Aug 23, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> now i'm looking at this one. it's the "worn" version. they run 800 new with a soft bag. this one has a hard case and i can probably talk him down to 500, ... http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/msg/1337085176.html


Love the faded natural color.

This one is calling out my name...
http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/msg/1333166008.html


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 23, 2009)

velasco581 said:


> Love the faded natural color.
> 
> This one is calling out my name...
> http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/msg/1333166008.html


that's the better deal.


----------



## theinfected (Aug 23, 2009)

i want to learn how to play, how hard is it?
i found a Rok Axe electric guitar, but i dont think it is tuned and i have no amp with it.
will it be hard for me to learn?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 23, 2009)

theinfected said:


> i want to learn how to play, how hard is it?
> i found a Rok Axe electric guitar, but i dont think it is tuned and i have no amp with it.
> will it be hard for me to learn?


go to youtube and search for "guitar lessons". if there is a song you like that you want to learn search for a lesson for that song. watch the video. does it seem like something you can do? it will take some time to get your finger to move where you want them to. i literally had to use my other hand to put my fingers where i wanted them. once they stretch and learn to move then it's just practice, practice, practice. you have to commit to it. hours weekly. it's worth it in the end though.


----------



## smitherz18 (Aug 23, 2009)

dean evo, paul reed smith knock off!! one day i will carress the real thing.. hahttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVI40Y5fYVI


----------



## theinfected (Aug 23, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> go to youtube and search for "guitar lessons". if there is a song you like that you want to learn search for a lesson for that song. watch the video. does it seem like something you can do? it will take some time to get your finger to move where you want them to. i literally had to use my other hand to put my fingers where i wanted them. once they stretch and learn to move then it's just practice, practice, practice. you have to commit to it. hours weekly. it's worth it in the end though.


thanks fdd, im going to do that asap, i think im going to try to learn 
Jumper first, lol or do you think that is to hard to start? do you recommend something a little easier?
and is it hard to tune a guitar?


----------



## IgrowUgrow (Aug 23, 2009)

I have a fender telocaster and i have been playing about 6 years and believe or not youtube.com is where i learned alot of the songs i play, i learned by ear so i dont read tabs but scales is good and alternate picking if you know what that is. Alternate picking is when you pick up and down.


----------



## SativaFan (Aug 23, 2009)

im glad to see that theres quite a few fellow guitar players up here on RIU, i started playing guitar 12 years ago, since then ive aquired quite a collection, my latest addition was the fender jagstang (kurt cobain signature) its a beautiful sounding guitar, my favorite kind of music to play is older 60's and 70's stuff, i love jamming some older hendrix , zeppelin, beatles, marley...as well as 90's music like sublime, slightly stoopid, weezer....anything with some intricate smooth riffs. most of the music that i write is all blues guitar


----------



## Sittin On A Cloud (Aug 23, 2009)

acoustic


----------



## PBFseedco. (Aug 27, 2009)

I've been playing guitar now for about 12 years. I started on a cheap ass Harmony and have gradually made my way to my Les Paul(sunburst) and my American Fender Strat(black). 

I taught myself how to play by ear and some tabs. I can read sheet music due to the fact that I've also played the tenor sax for 8 years as well.

Lately I've been playing the Beatles' white album. Going back to the beginning I guess you could say.


----------



## Cr8z13 (Aug 28, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> now i'm looking at this one. it's the "worn" version. they run 800 new with a soft bag. this one has a hard case and i can probably talk him down to 500, ... http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/msg/1337085176.html


The LP Studio is a really neat guitar, I had a lot of fun with mine before I needed to finance my first grow. With any luck I'll be able to finally replace her by the end of the year.


----------



## velasco581 (Aug 30, 2009)

Cr8z13 said:


> The LP Studio is a really neat guitar, I had a lot of fun with mine before I needed to finance my first grow. With any luck I'll be able to finally replace her by the end of the year.



Very _very_ nice guitar. You thinking of a similar replacement? Or what's in mind??


----------



## Cr8z13 (Aug 31, 2009)

velasco581 said:


> Very _very_ nice guitar. You thinking of a similar replacement? Or what's in mind??


I've had my eye on a deluxe American Strat, but I may end up getting a LP knock-off. Just can't afford another Gibby, though I think I would be satisfied with the following reasonable facsimile:
http://www.rondomusic.com/al3100silverburst.html

It's only 1/10th the price of a silverburst Les Paul Custom.


----------



## spormusic (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey guys I am new to roll it up, I play some guitar and really enjoy writing my own music. I love the extra creative edge smoking gives me when I play, there is nothing I would rather do stoned than play guitar... so i was just wondering if anyone knew any particular strand which is best for inspiring creativity for making music or does it matter. I never really cared before about strands before but now I have a very large selection to choose from, so any suggestions?


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 2, 2009)

do air guitars count?


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Sep 2, 2009)

yea I play.. I also play drums,piano,bass and DJ.. The last guitar I bought was a cheap Douglas w/ a floyd rose.. This one..




















Its just something to mess around with.. If anyone is looking to get a nice quality guitar for cheap I HIGHLY suggest going to http://www.rondomusic.com/ . His prices are awesome ( cheapest ive seen ) and his guitars are great.. I got the douglas above for $120.00 shipped!.. The action is low and quick and only very little fret buzz ( on the A string ). I didnt even adjust it at all.. ( partly cuz im too lazy lol ).

I doubt ill be buying another guitar in the near future.. But if I did ( and if I had the money lol ), I would love to get an Ernie Ball Axis ( Music Man ) .. Check it out..

http://www.music-man.com/instruments/guitars/axis.html


----------



## Cr8z13 (Sep 2, 2009)

^Sweet looking guitars there.


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Sep 2, 2009)

oh btw.. I use this software called "amplitube" to hook up my guitar to my pc ( using line in ) that takes the place of any amp or effects box you need. Its really cool.. Check it out here > http://www.ikmultimedia.com/amplitube/features/ .

I have all the versions but I mainly use Amplitube Metal.. Really good EVH tones can be had..I tried "Guitar Rig" but its not as good as Amplitibe.

I got mine, erm... free , from here > http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4579210/IK_Multimedia_All_Products_KeyGen_v1.8_(including_Amplitube_Meta .. That torrent works 100%.. Its the one I have..Try it, you will prolly like it!..


----------



## UnKlE SaM (Sep 2, 2009)

Single White Pistol said:


> I play a Gibson SG out of a Marshall JCM 900. But, my favorite thing to do is to sit down with a Spanish nylon string. I love writing short little ditties without a pick. Anyone use Garage Band for Mac?
> 
> Check out my band. myspace.com/pieceofcake2008



im digging this music haha!


----------



## ink the world (Sep 8, 2009)

I just started playing again after an arm injury left me in a cast and PT on and off for 3 years.
When I was younger I was a guitar whore, spent every extra $ I had on guitars.

Before I left for music school i had 14 in my collection. After my injury I had to seel them all to pay bills/survive. LOL the guitar $ lasted me almost a year.
Now I have 1 an Ibanez ART 300, nice guitar but I miss my ESP Kamikaze and will have another as soon as funds allow.

My arm seems OK so far so Im pretty stoked to be able to play again.


----------



## tusseltussel (Sep 8, 2009)

AchillesLast said:


> Anyone else enjoy getting down on your favorite six-string instrument? I got a Les Paul and I just recently invested in Orange Amplification. Everything sounds too sweet.
> 
> So does anyone have any cool websites or exercises they go over for certain things? I'm working on memorizing my scales to the point that I can find their position in any key really fast and without having to look at my notebook.


i have an ibanez acoustic its black... les paul sunbrst red.... ibanez electric no dot inlays has flame inlaws that streatch accross the 12 and 11th fret its blue not sure what ya call the pattern on it.... i warm up with the metalica kill em all album, been playin for 18 years a lot of ozzy tunes latley and good ol punk, but that changes depending on mood,clasic rock blues if i had pictures of my guitars i would put em up maybe later.. i have a marshal mg 50.. had a nice peavy but that whent to the pawn shop to pay for coke years ago


----------

